# Tomcat unter Linux - von zuhause installieren



## filigrani (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:
ich versuche auf einem Linux Betriebssystem (ein entfernter Rechner an der Uni) von zu Hause aus einen Tomcat 5.5 Server zu installieren und diesen zum Laufen zu bringen.

Kann mir jemand bitte erklären wie das geht?
Also über Putty bzw WinScp.
Welche Rechte brauche ich da als User um dies machen zu können.

Wäre über eine Anleitung dankbar.
Hab leider keine wirliche gefunden, die mir erklärt wie ich das von zu Hause aus machen kann.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe


----------



## zerix (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

du brauchst lediglich in dem Verzeichnis, in das du Tomcat kopieren möchtest, die Rechte zu schreiben. Dann kopierst du via SSH (scp) das Archiv auf den Linux-Rechner, entpackst tomcat und startest den Dienst.

Also das müsste eigentlich alles sein.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Navy (11. Februar 2008)

Zum einen ist es immer clever anzugeben, welche Distribution man verwendet und zum anderen sollte man google auch richtig bemühen.

Mit putty auf dem Rechner und dann:
http://bibiserv.techfak.uni-bielefeld.de/hobit/tomcat-howto.pdf


----------



## filigrani (11. Februar 2008)

vielen dank für eure antworten.
werde alles mal probieren.

bis dahin,

grüße


----------



## filigrani (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

eine weitere kleine Frage hätte ich.
wisst ihr wie ich über putty (von daheim aus) einen alten Tomcat Server 5.5 auf einem Linux Betriebssystem deinstalliere?

Muss zwar einen neuen installieren aber der alte ist noch vorhanden.
Würde diesen gern sauber deinstallieren.

Danke und Liebe Grüße


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (13. Februar 2008)

Zum deinstallieren:

Ich vermute du hast Debian: "apt-get remove tomcat5.(?)5 --purge"


----------

